
Ask HN: TypeScript, native compiler/VM implementation? - c-smile
Is there any native implementation of TypeScript, compiler&#x2F;VM? I mean not a JS transpiler but something independent?<p>Any work on that in progress?
======
matharmin
Deno supports TypeScript out of the box, but still effectively uses the
transpiler under the hood.

TypeScript is designed for the JavaScript runtime, with the only difference
being additional compile-time type checks. The runtime behaviour is basically
defined as the JS runtime behaviour, so any alternative engine will have to be
a full JavaScript engine.

That said, there are some projects that take a subset of TypeScript and run
using different implementations. One example is
[https://github.com/AssemblyScript/assemblyscript](https://github.com/AssemblyScript/assemblyscript)
However, being a subset, the available functionality will be a lot more
limited.

